# Hornworms and giant hornworms



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

Wondering if anyone knows how to get any of these fellas, Alot of people have recommended them as great food for adult leos but this was on an american forum. Wondering if they are avaliable in our country.


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Enexus said:


> Wondering if anyone knows how to get any of these fellas, Alot of people have recommended them as great food for adult leos but this was on an american forum. Wondering if they are avaliable in our country.


Hi 
As far as i know they are plant pest in UK 
so it will be difficult to find them or get license to breed them,


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Hornworms are the catapillars of various types of Hawk Moth. Some catapillars can grow to 125mm long in the bigger species. 

Google Hornworms for some pics!


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah ive heard, was just wondering if amnyone knows how to get them, any info would be awsome. thanks.


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Im sure you would be able to get some off an online food store. Im just starting to breed some meal worms myself. I didnt really look into any other type of food.


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Shellhead said:


> Im sure you would be able to get some off an online food store. Im just starting to breed some meal worms myself. I didnt really look into any other type of food.


Im afraid they are not available in UK at all.


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

i found a place which may be able to get them *link* you will have to e-mail them specifically about them as you cant do it over the net! these catapilars grow massive think the biggest is 7 inches and about as thick as your thumb!.

just read you need a license now as its been changed! thought it was too good to be true. i wonder how hard it is to get a license!


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

Just to confirm guys,

I have been in talks with one of my contacts regarding these, and geting them imported.

All plans were ready to go until Plant Health at DEFRA said NO NO NO!!!!!

I tried explaining that nobody would release, due to cost, and the love of their reptiles, I also explained that we already get them in the UK, and they werent having any of it. 

I also requested a license, but as its not an import for biological testing, they refused.

Sorry guys. I did try.

Something which I am looking into, is other types of hawkmoth larvae....that do occur in the UK and then breeding.

If anything comes of this, I will keep you posted.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Terrii (Apr 11, 2011)

I found something ridiculously similar to these on a bush up the road from my house last summer. Did a bit of research and offered them to my cham, who wasn't even interested! Haha Gutted. Anyway you guys could just capture some wild ones and breed from them? xx


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

There are a few different species that live in the UK and Europe. I dont think the larvae get quite as big as the ones we have here, but still quite large. I dont think it would be wise to feed wild ones you find though as its standard defense for them in the larval stage to ingest whatever toxins they can get from plants in order to make themselves toxic in turn. They dont produce their own toxins, just ingest it though. So you can catch some and raise them on non toxic plants to get a non toxic feeder.


----------

